
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X 16 Core, 32 Thread CPU at 3.4 GHz - sarosh
http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-threadripper-1950x-specs-performance-leak/
======
geezerjay
Does anyone know what's the state of linux support for AMD's Ryzen product
line?

~~~
noir_lord
Been running a 1700 for a couple of weeks on a gigabyte board with no issues
(Fedora 25).

The thing is a monster, I gzipped 5Gb of assorted data (webroot and images
etc) in 18s the other day, the SSD was the bottleneck if pigz.

Genuinely impressed with the whole thing so far.

Ubuntu had some issues due to older kernel versions but 4.11 has been
absolutely fine.

------
blossoms
Dead link

